# How do i built a spinning tunnel? Please help



## Dead cat (Oct 19, 2011)

I've always wanted a spinning tunnel, But have not a clue how to build one. If you have built one, Please help me out, with designs or pics.


----------



## EVOLJOKER (Sep 25, 2011)

im sorda new to some things but i find a spinning tunnel a bit to much for some ppl. however if you enclose an area and pump fog into it with a strong lazer bounced off a few mirrors (5 or 6), the effect is amazing to ppl. try it .


----------

